# Yes First Post



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

*welcome...*

i am not a youngster, but i just wanted to stop by and tell all of you that will be on here for the first time, welcome and good luck.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

im 15!


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm 17 and from finland


----------



## Supershot (Oct 18, 2002)

16 here


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm 17. Anyone from Utah in here?


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

15


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

dynatec15 said:


> Alright finally a forum for us younger guys. Im 17 years young and Id love to get a forum going for youngsters. Sooo lets here what you guys have to say. Lets here some hunting stories.


HEY HEY HEY! It's not only guys. Get over it. Girls rule to.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

18 year old Montanan :shade: 

Huntin stories huh?

Well this one time at huntin camp...


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, I'm 14. :shade:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

14 and from CT.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

i am 16 and from NC...

also thanks ox for the forum...


----------



## Catman (Feb 23, 2003)

does this mean us older guys arent allowed in your club?  im a kid at heart heheheh


----------



## littledogger (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm 11 and i am from Ontario. it is in canada  :shade:. Oh and welcome


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

jay arnold, paragould arkansas, 16 :shade:


----------

